# Official Challenge Entry Thread-July



## newbie (Jul 18, 2015)

This is the thread just for entries. Please make certain you upload all your pics in one post and include your pattern letters and names. Pics should include your pour, each step of swirling, your tools(s) and your final soap in the mold. Cut bar pics are welcome but optional. Info on your scent and colors is always interesting.

Please, no comments on this thread until all entries are in. This will keep looking at the entries nice and tight and efficient. If you'd like to encourage or comment, please use the other thread.

Entries need to be in by midnight on the 25th.

Post away!!!


----------



## TVivian (Jul 18, 2015)

Ok... I'm going (nervously) to go first. 







I used technique "D" in one large eyelet loop over the mold, followed by 2 rows of "B" the diagonal loop. The soap is scented with half Pink Grapefruit fo (WSP) and the other half is a mix of tangerine, grapefruit, orange and lime EO's. I really ejoyed this challenge because I've never swirled in a slab mold and now have a great appreciation for it. Also, I have made 2 new videos from it and am learning how to improve on the video making each time. This was really fun! I look forward to the next one  

The making of video: 

http://youtu.be/VID2Sp77Fbo


----------



## KristaY (Jul 18, 2015)

Pic 1 - My supplies. I thought I might use the pink straw but decided it was too large for this project so stuck with the skewer and chopstick.
Pic 2 - Diagonal pour using squirt bottles.
Pic 3 - Pull down. I used both the chopstick and the skewer, alternating.
Pic 4 - Eyelet. I did 2 rows down, mirroring each side. (Ya, my drawing is pretty bad, lol). Used skewer only.
Pic 5 - Loop. I did 3 rows across using only the skewer.
Pic 6 - Ready to unmold.
Pic 7 - Cut bars.


----------



## newbie (Jul 18, 2015)

I will toss mine in as well.

I call this pattern Queen of Hearts in my head. Play cards a lot.

I used a straw for my tool and TD, AC, Flirt (mad oils), and Sea Green (Nurture) for colors. 

Pattern is A zigzag, the three rows of E loops, then did three rows of smaller E loops inside the bigger loops, then did C a pull down through each set of loops.

I made a lot of swirls for this challenge. Everything looked nice but I found myself drawn to symmetry, but that's because I'm looking for it specifically after seeing some of the ebru/paper patterns.  It was difficult to find a combo that gave me symmetry AND something that felt new, but that was my personal goal in this challenge. I have a lot more appreciation for paper marblers, let me tell you.

I have no idea why my pictures are turned sideways. I hope you can sort it out.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 18, 2015)

I did not have time to redo mine and improve, so Ill submit my one try. Ill be the one who makes everyone else look good!

This was a 100% pure Olive oil pomace soap. I stayed simple with three colors - plain, infused alkanet for purple, and infused spirulina and nettle for green. Scent is rosemary and lavender EO.

I used pattern C with a comb - once down and once up - which makes a chevron I think? But I went on from there to pattern A - a zig zag.

My tools were a soap comb and plastic stick.

Process:








Unmolded and cut slab before clean up:




Two cleaned up bars:


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 18, 2015)

gorgeous stuff!!!!


----------



## newbie (Jul 18, 2015)

Entries only please! Please use the other thread for comments, you bad girl, Dixie!!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 19, 2015)

I did A zig zag, c pull down, e leapfrog, then I wasn't quite feeling the pattern so I did another pull down, I'd probably call this the Riot (chaos everywhere)


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 19, 2015)

Here goes! 

Poured in rows (but not as neat as KristaY's!!)

I did:
1, A - zig zag
90 degree turn then
2, A - zig zag 
3, C - pull down
180 degree turn then
4, C - pull down
5, B - diagonal loop - 4 columns of small loops rather than one big pass


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 20, 2015)

I've never done a slab soap before, they always looked so complicated to pour.  Well, I was correct, they are complicated...but I had so much fun!!  It took way longer to come up with the "Plan", than to do the actual pour.  So many possible combinations of color and pattern  :shock:  ...

I will definitely be trying more slab swirls in the future.

OK, so first "The Plan":  A Christmas-y soap scented with Fresh Snow from BB.  I went with the classic Christmas colors, red, green and white.  I started with pattern "A", in a medium width zigzag. Then pattern "F", 3 lines of loops, alternating direction.  The final pattern is pattern "C", 3 lines of pull-down, alternating direction.

*
The Plan, *including the tool used for all swirls, a 1/4" wooden dowel.



*
The Pour, *wow, do I have a lot of practice to do if I'm ever going to learn to make straight, clean lines!!  **



*
Pattern "A", the ZigZag. *First pattern, it's OK, but could have been better.  I should have either done a closer spacing, or rotated the mold and repeated the zigzag in the reverse direction too.



*
Pattern "F", Loops. *Added the second pattern, 3 rows of loops.  Not much movement in the colors, probably could have used a thicker tool to move a bit more batter, or done more rows closer together.



*
Pattern "C", The Pull-Down. *The final layer of pattern is added,  though it didn't really move the colors much, either.  I definitely needed to do more lines, or, as above, use a much thicker tool to move more batter.  



*
The Cut. *The colors settled into a soft pastel, since it did not gel.  I am quite pleased with my first attempt!!


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Jul 20, 2015)

OK here I go again. First I did zig zag then a large leap frog and then finally a pull down. When I started this challenge I did not even know what a leap frog was and now I love it!!
 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov5lUXgVq_U[/ame]
Enjoy and be kind it is only my second swirl in a slab to ever do. I only used logs before


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 23, 2015)

Here is my entry unless I get a chance to last minute soap before the deadline. If I do I will update this post. If not here goes nothing.

http://imgur.com/a/SJ6cs#PokrfyY


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 23, 2015)

Well crud! Apparently I just deleted my message instead of editing it.  Photos are:  Finished swirl (before saponification);  my tools;  the pour (parabola shape);  swirl #1,  E - leapfrog  (using the comb part of that grill cleaner);  swirl #2,  B - diagonal loops using the two pronged meat fork; and the third one (because two weren't enough):  C - pull down using the two pronged fork.  Finally there is the cut slab and the prettiest bar in the bunch.  Now, let's see if I can put them in that order again!


----------



## kumudini (Jul 24, 2015)

Here is my last attempt at this challange. My biggest challange was to keep the soap batter fluid enough to pour and I failed miserably. All three times I stopped SBing at the lightest trace and mixed the colors in by hand but the batter kep thickening up. Part of the reason could be that I refused to leave out butters from my recipe. My first two attempts were 40% lye concentration and the last 33% lye water. For me, the last one moved fastest. Anyhow, I also got more ambitious to the end, did 6 colors this time and had to spoon them in. Not much movement during swirling.
My patterns, 1. C. Pull down, once 2. F, loops, set of three 3. Diagonal loop, 2 times with a 90 degree turn. 
Please don't laugh at my super fancy Amazon cardboard box mold or my expert lining, well you may .


----------



## soapswirl (Jul 24, 2015)

I've only managed one attempt this month so I'm afraid you've already seen my entry in the other thread! Here goes:

Poured using squeeze bottles in horizontal lines
Leap frog pattern across in the horizontal direction
Diagonal loop in the vertical direction 

My humble swirl tool is a glass stirring rod!

Scented with grapefruit and mandarin essential oils. Colours made using micas and black oxide.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 24, 2015)

Here is my entry. I hope the photographs have uploaded in the correct order! The first picture is the plan which I used, the second is the mould fill. The following pictures should be each stage in order and then there is one close up of a swirl and the skewer which I used to swirl with. (I am having an awful time trying to upload my pics, I want to scream. I keep getting error messages!)


----------



## Saponista (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm guessing I exceeded the picture threshold as doing 5 pics at a time worked. Why are there 10 boxes allowing you to attach pictures to upload if that's not allowed though? Computers are so annoying.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ok. First is my pattern.
Second is mid pour, third is final pour right before I used the skewer. 
It's a plain bamboo skewer, and I used the bottom flat end.

Fourth is me pulling down.
Fifth final after pull down.
Sixth final after pull down after 180 degree turn (aka pull up lol).
Seventh diagonal loop in first column. 
Eighth pic I'd diagonal loop column 2. I did a third and 
Ninth is my final pic.


----------



## Balloons (Jul 24, 2015)

1. Homemade slab mold
2. Tech. C - Pull down
3. Tech. B - Diagonal loops (3 rows)
4. Finished
5. Cut


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 25, 2015)

Last Edit Hopefully- 
Uploaded video to you tube. Hope this works: 
Plan is A - zig zag top to bottom
C - pull down
D - eyelet

https://youtu.be/mzP5un-R4mQ

Pics show the plan and tool, pour and final results. Scented with black raspberry vanilla and lemon verbena. I was only going to do two eyelets but I hated the middle so I threw in a few little ones.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 25, 2015)

Ignore this post - please see above for official entry. ☺


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 25, 2015)

Ok, I didnt have time to do another one today so I'll post the one I did a few days ago. It looks ok. I wish there had been more beige in it. When I went to turn over the mold today, I found out all the white was at the bottom. Go figure.


I used 2 types of steps.
I used "C" the pull down (used vertically and horizontally) and "B" the diagonal loop.

I used concentrated wine in my soap (Shiraz) and used Pink Musk FO from WSP. I colored w/ red reef clay and TD, I left one portion of the soap uncolored.

My steps were:
1. C, Pull down, 
2. C, pull down (turned the mold)
3. C, Pull down mold turned
4. B, 3x (back to original position
5. B, 3x, mold turned
6. B, diagonal across entire mold
7. C, Pull down (turned mold)
8. C, Pull down, original position
9, C, Pull down again

Pour

Tool

Step 1.

Step 2.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 25, 2015)

Step 3.

Step 4. 

Step 5.

Step 6.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 25, 2015)

Step 7. 

Step 8.

Step 9.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 25, 2015)

Too frustrating, tried to just cut and paste from an earlier post but no can do.  Not sure I am late, I am fine being DQ'd, I just want to make sure our official entry numbers stay up.

Pour:  Regular funnel

Swirls in order:  all w/chopstick

B (diagonal loop)

A (zigzag): one big one from corner to corner (like an inverted V)

E (leapfrog): two big rows (one atop the other) horizontally.

Thoughts about the challenge, generally.

Never really used a slab   mold before.  Still prefer the discovery aspects of swirling in a  loaf,  but fun to see the immediate effects here, also to have the  pattern go  all the way through the bar, at least when using the funnel  pour.   Didn’t love the swirls, or at least mine, but could see how  people who  are good w/slabs do.  

Much more ash.  I usually do not get   ash in my log molds.  Pretty much all of these ashed.  My formula was a   little different than the usual one b/c I was trying to keep it as   simple and slow to trace as possible, maybe will try again w/the   standard one to see if there is a difference.

Harder to cut these than w/a log, bars seemed to need more trimming.

Repetition really helped   me be more thoughtful about what I was actually trying to do with the   swirls.  More careful about trace levels.  Drawbacks of   overswirling/swirling too tightly/using too many colors

Aargh, will not let m.e cut and paste the pics, let me try in another post, I hope that is OK


----------



## newbie (Jul 25, 2015)

Galaxy, I can't see any of your pictures and it's fine to get pics in another post, N_A. It's only 11 pm here and I'm Central Time.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 25, 2015)

Ok, this is making me crazy.  Can't find the original pics on the laptop, and can't cut and paste from the other thread.  I am going to DQ myself, but hope I still count as an "entrant" for numbers purposes?  Here's the link to the orig. challenge thread page w/the pics.  It won't let me cut and paste the pics in whole or individually, I am giving up.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=54947&page=31

I will do better on the official posting the next time, promise.


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

N_A, you posted in time. Why don't you email me the pics and I will find a way to get them up?

I'll PM you


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 26, 2015)

That's weird... I can see all of my pictures. Hmm.


Annnnd now I can't...I have to figure this out. Sorry. Will you give me 10 min? I promise it was working perfect when I first uploaded them for at least ten min! Don't know what happened!!

Ok, I uploaded them. Something must've happened to the link I used to upload them since it was through my pictures in my email. It was probably temporary. They aren't going anywhere this time.


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

For N_A. Please refer back to her pattern pattern.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you, newbie.  Sorry you had to do that.  I'm 100% sure it was a pain, since I spent 45 ms trying to do it and couldn't.  Lesson learned for next time, Saponista is lucky there is a learning curve!


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*entry #1*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*entry #2*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*entry #3*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*entry #4*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*Entry #5*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*entry #6*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*entry #7*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*entry #8*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*Entry #9*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*ENtry #10*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*Entry #11*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*Entry #12*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*Entry #13*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*Entry #14*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*Entry #15*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*Entry #16*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*Entry #17*


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

*Entry #18*


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 26, 2015)

Here goes nothing!

I deleted the HTML code. Just follow the link in newbies next post! 

I was trying to get it to actually show up on SMF... turns out I dont think I can do that. The HTML works on my website (I just tried it to see if it was the code itself) so its not the code. Must be something with SMF itself. Oh well. I'll delete it!


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

It's in HTML code, Galaxy!

I think this is the link. There will be three votes PER ENTRANT. This is not for viewers or the general forum members. WE may add that at some point, but for now, voting is for entrants only. Thanks!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/YG8LS9Y


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 26, 2015)

Do we have to go in 3 times cos it won't let me select 3 at the same time?


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

Hmmm, are you using the most recent link? That allowed me to choose three.

I deleted my first link so there won't be confusion.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 26, 2015)

Yep, was in the first one!! Ignore me


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 26, 2015)

I set the survey to stop accepting entries on August 1st at 12 AM Eastern time. Please let me know if I need to change that. 

That means you should have your vote in by July 31st (next Friday)


----------



## not_ally (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm just going to make a note of my opinion before the results are in, but I would kind of prefer not to vote officially, I might in fact not vote at all.  I am afraid that whomever comes in last will be sad.  Since we are being all egalitarian-ish here, could we maybe get a sense about how people feel about this issue?  I am of course happy to abide with whatever the general feeling/official pronounement is.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm not sure that's necessarily true cos I think the main aim was to learn from the challenge and from each other but I respect your decision


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 26, 2015)

I was thinking there would only be 3 places. No one will come in "last". The way it usually happens on GCS Challenge is that there are only a few that get the majority of the votes and the rest get a few votes. It just ends up happening like that oddly. We will see how it goes here though. 

Personally, I was not going to put out a list of ranking in order from 1-19. That would make everyone feel bad. Just 1-3.


----------



## Saponista (Jul 26, 2015)

I think it's nice to have a bit of competition as it pushes everyone to give their very best. However, I agree that only the top few rankings should be shown.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 26, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> I was thinking there would only be 3 places. No one will come in "last". The way it usually happens on GCS Challenge is that there are only a few that get the majority of the votes and the rest get a few votes. It just ends up happening like that oddly. We will see how it goes here though.
> 
> Personally, I was not going to put out a list of ranking in order from 1-19. That would make everyone feel bad. Just 1-3.



Oh, OK, that is perfect.  I am happy recognizing the folks that are really good.  I just didn't want to have a remaining list in order (or public information about wo got the fewest votes.)  I hated checking the GCS results and seeing that some people had no votes, it made me feel bad to read it.


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

I see what you mean, N_A, but it seemed like people like to vote on these things. It is a bit deflating to come in low on the totem pole, having been there myself, but sometimes, to quote Albus Dumbledore, "We must try not to sink beneath our anguish,..., but battle on."

I completely agree with only the top three being shown.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 26, 2015)

newbie said:


> ometimes, to quote Albus Dumbledore, "We must try not to sink beneath our anguish,..., but battle on."




Good Dumbledore quotes are another reason you are the bomb, newbie.  I just don't want any of our folks to feel discouraged.


----------



## newbie (Jul 26, 2015)

You know what is interesting? Amy used to show only the top 10 vote counts, or so, in the GSC Challenge but many people actually requested that she show ALL the vote counts, which meant people could see who got one or none etc... Before, the remaining people, below those top ten, were in random order but she changed it to reflect the actual voting upon request from the participants. I was very surprised by that but that's why it is like that now.

Rowling has some fantastic quotes from her characters, I must say.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 26, 2015)

I think the reason for that is *b/c* the GSW challenges really geared are to the competitive aspect, and most of those people do not know each other in the way we do here.  That approach is great in some ways, it produces really wonderful, innovative results sometimes.  But one of the reasons I like this challenge is that it is not about winning, per se.  For me, I have already won because I spent way too much time learning a new technique and am pretty happy to have done so.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 26, 2015)

My vote is in!  It was hard, the first was easy for me, but then I had to keep scrolling back and forth for the other two.  I have no idea who I voted for, I can't remember who did what.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 26, 2015)

Voted!  Amazing soaps, everyone.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 26, 2015)

Done. That was really hard. I had a top 4 so it was really hard to leave the one out. Very lovely soaps everyone!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 26, 2015)

Voted!!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Jul 26, 2015)

Are only participants allowed to vote? I don't wanna go to vote n mess things up LOL


----------



## KristaY (Jul 26, 2015)

I tried to vote but when I click on the box next to the number or the soap pic, nothing shows - no tick mark. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 26, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> Are only participants allowed to vote? I don't wanna go to vote n mess things up LOL



Yes.  Only participants at this time.  Newbie said it might be opened up for everyone later. 

Edit:  look at Post #51 for Newbie's actual wording regarding voting.


----------



## TVivian (Jul 26, 2015)

I voted! I hope it worked... That wasn't easy only voting for 3, I had 5 or 6 favorites!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm kind of glad I don't have to vote! Really nice work everyone. There is something beautiful about each one.


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 27, 2015)

That was a tough choice, but my vote is in.  Beautiful job all around!!


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey Newbie I sent you a message


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 27, 2015)

As with all new things and challenges, "oops" happen. We've made an "Oopsie" and forgot to include someone in the original count. 

Sorry about that! :sad:

*Last Entry: (Entry 19)*







I will go fix the poll now! ALL those who already entered will need to re-submit with the new survey in order to make it fair! I have CLOSED the survey for now. I am at work right now and will try to get it going as the day goes on during my little breaks! The survey design server is not responding for some reason.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jul 27, 2015)

It happens! We will get better every month and it will be smooth sailing soon enough


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

I agree, I think for the v. first one, this has been remarkably good and kink-free.  Galaxy, I am grateful for the work that you and Newbie are putting in at this point (actually Newbie has been a powerhouse all along, thank you for being an exemplary challenge runner, newb) so that the rest of us can sit back and read about the results.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 27, 2015)

Ok, its all good! All responses have been cleared so you should all be able to vote again. Please please dont hesitate to PM me with any problems/questions. Last entry has been added.  

Still the same link, but I'll post it here again for convenience

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/YG8LS9Y


----------



## kisha (Jul 27, 2015)

Voted! Choosing my favorites was harder than I thought it would be so I enlisted my daughters help in narrowing it down.


----------



## newbie (Jul 27, 2015)

I very much apologize for missing Dills' post. I was scanning for pictures when I was going through and missed her link-up. We'll try to make certain everyone see that they need to re-vote and I am sorry, Dills. 

To be honest with you, I was glad it was you and not Balloons, who somehow ended up off the list 2-3 times and will probably have to see a therapist for the rejection issues just for that. If we'd left off her entry too, she might never come back!


----------



## newbie (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you for that compliment, N_A. It's been fun! I hope people found it okay and learned something they didn't know already. My esteemed colleagues will be presenting for the next few months and will knock your socks off! 

Special thanks to Galaxy for fixing the poll. Very very special thanks.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jul 28, 2015)

Its all good Newbie. It got there in the end.  Servers me right for posting a link instead of pics.  hahahaha


----------



## Balloons (Jul 28, 2015)

Voted It was so hard voting...everyone did an amazing job!!!


----------



## Balloons (Jul 28, 2015)

newbie said:


> To be honest with you, I was glad it was you and not Balloons, who somehow ended up off the list 2-3 times and will probably have to see a therapist for the rejection issues just for that. If we'd left off her entry too, she might never come back!



I seriously was LMAO about this!


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Jul 28, 2015)

I voted. Everyone did so well! It was a really hard choice! Learned a whole lot. Thanks for the challenge.


----------



## newbie (Jul 31, 2015)

Last call for voting!!! It you did NOT revote after we added the missing entry, please make certain that you go back and re-do.


----------



## kumudini (Jul 31, 2015)

I voted after you added that last one. hopefully mine counted.  So many beautiful entries, I was going back and forth quite a bit before finally voting. One thing I noticed though, that checkmarks were appearing in the check boxes of soaps I clicked on the pictures of and not necessarily their check boxes. like, if my finger landed on a soap picture, its check box is being ticked already, so I had to be really careful that my votes went where I wanted. Now cant wait for results.
I am so happy to have participated, thank you for conducting the challenge so very well. it was great learning, may be  I will use some of the knowledge in the future but I am done with colors and swirling for now. will Post the horizontal cuts of my soap in a bit.


----------



## kumudini (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## not_ally (Jul 31, 2015)

I definitely learned a lot from this challenge.  I did not like slab molds before, and now I do.  Plus learned/thought a lot about types/amounts of swirls and how they actually work.  Good job, Newb.  Saponista, I am waiting for the video


----------



## newbie (Aug 1, 2015)

Poll results are in!!!!

Thank you every one who participated. Everything was beautiful.

Knocking it out of the park was *First Place Winner.....KristaY* with her beautiful teal and black soap.

Just a few votes behind in *Second Place....TViv* with her elegant rose, black and white soap.

And a few votes behind that in *Third Place....Not_Ally *with her funnel-poured red, white and blue soap that she almost gave up on entering!

Congratulations and I hope people will continue to have fun participating in our challenges. August is already up!!!


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow~~Love everyone's artsy soap! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 1, 2015)

Ok, I have to call foul on that one.  I totally agree w/the first two, but I think the third is just because people like me because I post so much.  Really, objectively, others were better than mine.   But I am still still, super-excitedly happy.  I think my heart is beating a bit too fast, thank you, you guys!


----------



## newbie (Aug 1, 2015)

The votes are the votes, my girl! You should be excited. It's awfully fun to see your own name in the line up.


----------



## Saponista (Aug 1, 2015)

Well done everyone, there were some fantastic entries! Don't do yourself down not_ally, your colour choices were lovely and your soap was really attractive and your swirling was nicely defined. 

Thank you to newbie for organising it and taking on all the difficulties of it being the first one! The time and effort you put in is much appreciated.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 1, 2015)

Well done! Congratulations winners, well deserved!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Aug 1, 2015)

What she said^^^
Well deserved, good job and congratulations!


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 1, 2015)

Well done! Totally deserving top three!

NA - you need to stop with putting your skills down!! You make lovely soap and this proves it once and for all!! I'm sending you virtual slaps from now on when you post negatively about yourself!!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 1, 2015)

Applause for all, and woohoo for the winners!


----------



## TVivian (Aug 1, 2015)

Sweet! Congratulations to all! I really loved KristaY's soap!! And NA I'm just going to say I voted for you cause yours was awesome ...so there!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow, Viv, coming from you that is something, I am not kidding.  

I thought it was pretty cool how people's soaps progressed over their attempts as the month went along, I think they were all really good and people were pretty happy that they ended up w/such pretty ones.

It made me realize why a challenge like this is so useful, it makes you work at one thing (that you might not ever do otherwise) and really think about it, I am not so good at that sometimes.  I am really glad that the organizers are willing to take the time to do it.  The thought of making a video is enough to make me, well, glad other people are willing to do it.

 I am not going to say anything else for fear of Sonya slapping me


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 1, 2015)

Imma thump you NA!! Take the compliment!! TAKE IT!! 

Congrats you guys! Those were some seriously rockin' soaps.



not_ally said:


> Ok, I have to call foul on that one.  I totally agree w/the first two, but I think the third is just because people like me because I post so much.  Really, objectively, others were better than mine.   But I am still still, super-excitedly happy.  I think my heart is beating a bit too fast, thank you, you guys!


----------



## KristaY (Aug 2, 2015)

Ohhh. Emm. Gee. Seriously. OMG. I keep reading the results thinking it has to be wrong. Maybe I'm dreaming and will wake up soon. Maybe it's jetlag and exhaustion so I'm not reading correctly. (I just got home from my son's wedding which was beautiful!)

When I entered my soap right after TViv I thought I was sunk because hers is so amazingly beautiful. Then came all the others that are gorgeous as well. Every entry deserved to win because each is unique and beautiful in it's own way. I enjoyed watching everyone's swirl steps as they went and the evolution of design and personality as it emerged. I think all entries deserve applause so cheers to everyone and well done!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 2, 2015)

congrats you guys! your soaps were beautiful


----------



## newbie (Aug 2, 2015)

You're not dreaming, Krista, at least about the results.  You were solidly first and everyone voted! It is true that everyone's entry was great and I saw something in every single one that I made mental notes on to use in future, if my files can be pulled from my rusty brain, but I made no errors in my report of the top three, so congratulations!!!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 2, 2015)

Yay! I really liked the winners soaps!!

B, I want you to know that I asked my BF to choose his fave from all the choices (he doesn't know about "personalities" here) and  he picked yours. He really liked it. Please take the compliment! 

Krista, I seriously loved your color palette choice. And I will have to follow your pattern for a soap I make. 

And Viv, your soap roses make me want to make a rose soap too!


----------



## Balloons (Aug 2, 2015)

CONGRATS to all the winners!


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 2, 2015)

All beautiful soaps by very talented soap makers.  :clap: Thanks for sharing you tips and tricks.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 2, 2015)

newbie said:


> You're not dreaming, Krista, at least about the results.  You were solidly first and everyone voted! It is true that everyone's entry was great and I saw something in every single one that I made mental notes on to use in future, if my files can be pulled from my rusty brain, but I made no errors in my report of the top three, so congratulations!!!


 
Thank you, newbie. :grin: It just goes to show how every person sees things in their own way and how hyper-critical I can be of my own work! Huge congrats to Viv and NA. You both made really beautiful soap! :clap:


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Aug 3, 2015)

I am really proud of everyone that tried this challenge. It sure made me step outside my zone!! Congratulations to the winners you guys rocked it out the park!


----------

